
Show HN: Live stream of the latest HN items - dosy
http://live-mode.us-west-2.elasticbeanstalk.com/
======
turbobeef
Like the idea, but would like the option to set which level of items I'm
interested in seeing. Personally, I'd like to see when a new thread is posted,
but not really interested in every new comment that is posted.

